

Introduction to Parallel Python with IPCluster and Wakari - corinna
https://www.wakari.io/sharing/bundle/ijstokes/ipcluster-wakari-intro

======
mmcclellan
Quick sincere question. I build HPC in the cloud tooling with AWS, MIT
Starcluster, IPython, etc for a living. I'd like to give Wakari a try, but
could the Terms compromise my ability to offer a product in the future that
could be construed as a competitor?

~~~
pwang
Hmm, our goal is not to restrict what users can do. Can you email
support@continuum.io with the specific clauses that are troubling you?

~~~
mmcclellan
Thanks Peter, I'll do that. I'm a big fan, I was mainly thinking appearances
on my side, like "hey you integrated Gate One shortly after signing up for
Wakari." For reference this prompted my inquiry:

"Customer shall not ... access the Service, in order to build any competitive
Service or product, or copy any ideas, features, or functions of the Service."

------
spenczar5
IPython is pretty unusual. When I was first introduced to it, I thought of it
as mostly an upgrade for the default python shell. But as I find more and more
features like IPy Notebooks and IPCluster, I'm realizing that it's a
_completely new sort of thing_. It's not just better command history in your
shell or whatever - it's a whole new approach to computing emphasizing
reproducibility and distributed workflows.

~~~
paddy_m
I honestly thought the same thing until I was introduced to the scientific
computing world last summer. I will have a blog post soon about how the
differences of developing in a datacentric / ipython enabled python
environment. The biggest difference is that the IPython notebook makes it
reasonable to edit multi line functions at a repl.

------
paddy_m
How many people on news.yc are familiar with IPcluster?

Note: I work for Continuum Analytics.

~~~
fperez_org
Hey guys,

would you be OK if we use the image at the top of that notebook in the
official IPython docs/tutorials/talks? We haven't made one that nice yet :)

If you have the svg sources, that would be awesome...

~~~
paddy_m
That should be fine. Thanks for building IPython, it's great.

~~~
fperez_org
Glad to be of use :) Do you have the original SVG sources for the image?

~~~
ijstokes
OmniGraffle images. I'll send you a zip and also the SVG.

------
paddy_m
Note, there is sometimes an internal server error when loading this page. If
you reload it should work. There are some bugs on our end that we are working
out

------
ceph_
Scrolling is broken on the site for iOS.

~~~
onalark
Thanks for the report. Out of curiosity, are you accessing from an iPad or an
iPhone, and are you using Safari or Chrome?

~~~
wooster
Broken on an iPhone running 6.1.4 on Safari and embedded webviews, for me.
There also appear to be some resources which never finish loading.

